# Please help ladies...I’m too fast in bed.



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Good morning, I’m a 46yo man married to a beautiful 56yo woman. We have been together 17yrs and married 13.We both have good jobs, a beautiful house and one child. I exercise 5 days a week and I am in pretty good shape.Now to my embarrassing problem, I suffer from extreme premature ejaculation. I have tried everything under the sun to help this. Sprays,condoms,rings,prescribed meds from my Dr. and nothing works. My wife seems to be ok with it, but it tears me apart inside that I can’t perform. I guess I’m looking for justification that my problem is ok or if someone has a solution. Thank you very much.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

How fast is fast?

3mins,5mins...30 seconds?


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

After about 10-15 minutes of foreplay....less than 30 seconds. Not good.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How often do you have sex?


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

We try to at least engage a few times a week.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Jim1971 said:


> After about 10-15 minutes of foreplay....less than 30 seconds. Not good.


Have you tried to train yourself. Go until you get close then squeese with your hand until your calmed down then rinse and repeat. Or have your wife give your a hand job and do the same thing .

Anti depressents are sometime perscribed for pe.

Rub one out an hour before 

Take care of her orgasm first with oral fingers or toys then get yours.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jim1971 said:


> We try to at least engage a few times a week.


How quickly can you get erect again after ejaculating.


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well after I orgasm her desire is gone also.


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have tried “rubbing” one out before and it honestly has no effect on how I perform. Even alcohol has zero effect 😩


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Jim1971 said:


> Well after I orgasm her desire is gone also.


Try bringing it back. After you orgasm don't quit make your way back down town and give her more oral.

Just flow right into it like its normal and everything isn't completed yet.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Have ever tried any tantric exercises (meant to help you last longer)?


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

No I have not, but I just looked online for information about the excercise. I will give it a try,it seems very erotic which will push me over the edge😩.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Jim1971 said:


> No I have not, but I just looked online for information about the excercise. I will give it a try,it seems very erotic which will push me over the edge😩.


From what I've read, it's definitely not a quick fix - it's long term and will take time and practice.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

sounds psychological. 

instead of trying to last longer, try to have an orgasm as fast as possible so that you can have as many as possible. as in, when you have sex, try to have as many orgasms as possible. 

i learned very quickly on that i was one of those thirty second guys, but i thought it was normal. i always wanted more, so i just kept going. i found that when i tried to have as many orgasms as fast as possible, i ended up with practically no refractory period. just kept going and going and going...

also made sex much more fun.

now, im trying to figure out why your orgasms might turn your wife off. that one seems odd, unless it shows in your body language that it obviously distresses you. if that is the case, your wife might feel guilty about it. if you seem to absolutely love the experience, and show that you want MORE, your wife might respond more positively. 

my wife LOVES seeing me O. i love seeing her O. so, it works for us. we tend to avoid alcohol though. alcohol can make sex frustrating when you WANT to have as many orgasms as possible...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You might want to find a sex therapist. They should have some ideas that you can use. 

I like the tantric exercises. They might help you get more in control.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

kegel exercises work great. Just google kegel premature ejaculation. Lots of help on youtube and in text


----------



## shaillythomas (Jan 12, 2018)

have you try any medication


----------

